
Beta Testing Opportunity for World's Fastest Mesh Router - divyankgoswami
Hi, We are excited about the launch of our SURFboard mAX AX11000 router which is a gigabit Mesh Wi-Fi network solution that scales to match your home and your needs. First of its kind, this tri-band 802.11ax mesh Wi-Fi system with true gigabit speeds is up to 400 times faster and 400 times the range of 802.11ac.  Two 802.11ax access points do the work of three older 802.11ac units. Our team is trying hard to make it a commercial success and hence we need testers like you to be a part of this journey and to be the early adopters of the 802.11ax technology. Based on your profile and responses we’ll reach out to you if you are selected for the upcoming beta test
======
kirankn
I'm interested to participate. I'm in Bangalore, India and I currently use a
combination of Linksys/DLink routers with a Netgear repeater to connect at
home. We have setup Ubiquiti at our office and it will help compare. Let me
know.

